# GPU-Z Bus Interface



## .Griff. (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had my GTX480 for a couple of weeks and all seemed well until 10 minutes ago.

I just jumped into Bad Company 2 for a game and noticed that my FPS wasn't what it should be and as I hadn't restarted the PC for about a week (I leave it on 24/7) I decided to restart the PC.

I then opened GPU-Z to make sure the clock speeds were what they should be and it's then I noticed something.

The "Bus Interface" seems to be changing on it's own.







Compared to -






Is it a glitch with GPU-Z or something more serious?!?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 20, 2010)

It's normal it's downclocks when the system is idle.  It will go back up when your gaming and is perfectly normal.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 20, 2010)

yes it's power saving and gets asked about every second day here on the forums


----------



## .Griff. (Jul 20, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> yes it's power saving and gets asked about every second day here on the forums



Oops. My bad. I started to panic and fear the worse.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Maban (Jul 21, 2010)

What about when it's not changing? Mine never changes. No matter what. Stays at PCI-E 16x @ 16x. My previous 4 ATI cards were always 2.0 16x @ 16x 2.0.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maban said:


> What about when it's not changing? Mine never changes. No matter what. Stays at PCI-E 16x @ 16x. My previous 4 ATI cards were always 2.0 16x @ 16x 2.0.
> 
> http://content.screencast.com/users...5c-4da8-b298-13cec492d388/2010-07-20_2142.png



if it dosnt change then it dosnt change... ???????

im lost as to what your question is...




of course it wont drop down if the power saving features are turned off...

i really wouldnt worry about it..... i highly doubt it has any significant power saving when it drops down.


----------



## Maban (Jul 21, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> if it dosnt change then it dosnt change... ???????
> 
> im lost as to what your question is...
> 
> ...


No I'm saying it won't go up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maban said:


> No I'm saying it won't go up.



It does this even when running furmark in a Window?


----------



## Maban (Jul 21, 2010)

While running anything.

http://screencast.com/t/ZjUzYjZlM2Yt


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 21, 2010)

dont feel bad,  I rma'd my gt240 for the same reason.  never thought to ask here.  when I got the new one and it did the same thing I opened up furmark and watched it change back under load.

edit: wait so under any load it doesnt go back?  did you check in bios to see what it set to.  something autonomous switch or somthing like that


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Maban said:


> While running anything.
> 
> http://screencast.com/t/ZjUzYjZlM2Yt



Thats odd, my GTX470 will still drop down to x16 @ x16, even with the power setting set to off, but will go up to x16 2.0 @ x16 2.0 when I run anything on the GPU.

I wouldn't worry too much about it though, it won't effect performance.


----------



## Maban (Jul 21, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> dont feel bad,  I rma'd my gt240 for the same reason.  never thought to ask here.  when I got the new one and it did the same thing I opened up furmark and watched it change back under load.
> 
> edit: wait so under any load it doesnt go back?  did you check in bios to see what it set to.  something autonomous switch or somthing like that



No 1.1/2.0 switch in the bios.


----------



## Maban (Jul 23, 2010)

I also reseated it. Still not 2.0.


----------

